# Help find a Easton EC90 Equip Pro OS



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Hello,

I'm desperate to find a Easton EC90 Equipe Pro OS handlebar. This is the round, traditional, non-ergo bend. I'm trying to find a 44cm OS bar. There are several places selling 26.0 mm, but nobody seems to have the OS. I'd even buy a used one in good condition.

Thanks for any help,

Tom


----------



## scrptdr (May 9, 2010)

i've got one if you're still looking 31.8 130mm drop, 75mm reach


----------

